
Millennials Don't Care About Owning Cars, And Car Makers Can't Figure Out Why - joshfraser
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3027876/millennials-dont-care-about-owning-cars-and-car-makers-cant-figure-out-why
======
adventured
"especially considering that owning a smartphone or other mobile device, with
its monthly fees of network access, data plan, insurance, and app services, is
almost comparable to the monthly payments required when leasing a Honda Civic"

It's not almost comparable. The author supported the position that money
wasn't the driving factor (despite the substantial increase in youth
unemployment among other obvious money-related data points), by proclaiming
that $2,000 down and $300 per month to lease a Honda Civic is comparable to a
$200 down + $75 / month smart phone cost.

On what planet are they comparable costs? Gasoline alone per month is more
than the cost of a smart phone.

[http://automobiles.honda.com/tools/finance-
calculator.aspx](http://automobiles.honda.com/tools/finance-calculator.aspx)

------
k__
I'm a millennial and I own a car. But I will sell it soon.

It didn't make me happy.

I don't have to concentrate when I'm using public transport AND I'm allowed to
use it even when I'm intoxicated. Also it's much cheaper than a car.

------
techdragon
Cars need room, petrol/gas, fees, maintenance, and take up time that prevents
us from using the other things were buying and desperate to find more time to
use.

------
mynewwork
A new Corvette convertible in 1970 cost $4,849 when the average white male
made $7,011.

A new Corvette convertible in 2014 costs $58,000 when the average white male
makes $31,335.

Young people are going to stop caring about cars when all they can afford is a
honda civic. Cars which are exciting, sexy, impressive, etc are simply out of
reach for most young people. Unsurprisingly, no one cares which boring sedan
they or their friends are driving.

------
joshfraser
I'm planning to sell my car. Biking makes me a lot happier than driving a BMW.

